# Starting to look like a 70's pontiac graveyard back there



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

70 Grand Prix model j
72 Luxury lemans
70 Lemans sport
74 formula 400
Now I just need more space for some more junk.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

wish the old lady would let me fill the back 40 with old muscle...lol, Love your avatar Skape, no front clip but the LeMans still wants to run...lol. with all those you should be able to get one together this season.:cheers


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

Only the ones that are green are Lemans's. The one that makes smoke is a raiii. That day started by my brother doing a burnout with his 03 silverado like he was a bad azz so I couldn't help myself. The GTO is coming together I've been driving it around working out the bugs every time the weather is good.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Have a Buddy looking to sell a 68' vert here in Michigan, wants 2K or best if your interested. Goats looking good love the 70' body style, alot like my old 69' bird.

68 Lemans pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

So far I haven't had to pay anything for the junk I've drug home.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Is that an IH truck back there


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

GTO looks real solid! Where are you at? Cool projects or parts..


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

We drug the ih truck home as parts for the rat rod. Probably going to get rid of it for room. The picture of the gto looks better then it is. I have a lot of body work ahead of me.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I have owned a 74 and a 75 Scout II. I like them I wish I never sold them but O well.


----------

